# μέχρι νεωτέρας (διαταγής ή ειδοποιήσεως) — ή μέχρι νεοτέρας



## dharvatis (Dec 24, 2013)

Θεωρείτε ότι η φράση _μέχρι νεωτέρας ειδοποιήσεως_ είναι απολίθωμα και άρα μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο έτσι, ή μπορούμε να την εκσυγχρονίσουμε; Αν ναι, πώς; Αφού στη δημοτική το «μέχρι» δεν συντάσσεται με γενική, δεν είναι λάθος να πούμε _μέχρι νεότερης ειδοποίησης_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 24, 2013)

Ε, ναι, απολίθωμα. _Μέχρι νεωτέρας_, έτσι σκέτο, το ξέρω. Το _μέχρι νεότερης ειδοποίησης_ είναι ασυνταξία και σαφώς λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Σαν απολίθωμα το παρουσιάζει, φυσικά, και το ΛΝΕΓ. Νά το λήμμα (στην έκδοση του 2012). Η ορθογραφία είναι η παλιά (αυτά τα «μέχρι νεοτέρας» είναι λίγο απ' όλα) και η κεφαλή του λήμματος στη γενική πτώση, δηλαδή στην εντελώς απολιθωμένη μορφή με την οποία εμφανίζεται στη φράση:

*νεωτέρας* (λόγ.) (θηλ. τού λόγ. τύπου _νεώτερος_) στη ΦΡ. *μέχρι νεωτέρας* μέχρι να υπάρξει κάτι νεότερο, κάποια καινούργια εξέλιξη: _οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν και θα είμαστε εδώ μέχρι νεωτέρας για να σας ενημερώσουμε για οτιδήποτε νεότερο | η απαγόρευση τής κυκλοφορίας θα συνεχίσει να ισχύει μέχρι νεωτέρας | συνεχίστε τις έρευνες μέχρι νεωτέρας_ (ενν. _διαταγής_). [ΕΤΥΜ. Η φρ. _μέχρι νεωτέρας (διαταγής) _αποδίδει τη γαλλ. jusqu'à nouvel ordre].

Αν θέλουμε να την αποφύγουμε, ας το κάνουμε με καλά ελληνικά. Ποιες διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις θα σας ικανοποιούσαν;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 25, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ποιες διαφορετικές διατυπώσεις θα σας ικανοποιούσαν;


άχρι νεωτέρας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 25, 2013)

Αν δεν ήταν χρήσιμο το απολίθωμα, θα το είχε φάει η μαρμάγκα του χρόνου...

Ιδέες: μέχρι να υπάρξει νεότερη ειδοποίηση, μέχρι να ενημερωθείτε για κάτι νέο, αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι...


----------



## Themis (Dec 25, 2013)

Κοινές αντίστοιχες εκφράσεις είναι "προσωρινά" και "προς το παρόν".


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2013)

Εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω το ωμέγα στην ορθογραφία -σε τι ενοχλεί το "μέχρι νεοτέρας";

Δηλαδή θα σας άρεσε οπτικά μια φράση σαν:
"Μέχρι νεωτέρας, οι νεότεροι υπάλληλοι θα είναι οι πρώτοι υποψήφιοι σε κάθε περικοπή μισθών";
(αυτό δεν θα άρεσε σίγουρα στους νεότερους)

Εκτός κι αν πούμε ότι θα γράφουμε το *νεώτερος έτσι, σε πείσμα της επίσημης ορθογραφίας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

> _οι εξελίξεις τρέχουν και θα είμαστε εδώ μέχρι *νεωτέρας* για να σας ενημερώσουμε για οτιδήποτε *νεότερο*_



Ξέχασα, γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο, να σχολιάσω το παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ. Αν δεν ήταν παράδειγμα σε λεξικό (που επιδιώκει να δείξει την αντίφαση, το «είναι τρελή αυτή η γλώσσα»), θα έλεγα ότι καλύτερα να αποφεύγεται. Τώρα, θες να μιλήσουμε για τον φετιχισμό του απολιθώματος; Το ότι και τα μάρμαρα του Παρθενώνα θα ήταν καλύτερο να έχουν τα παλιά τους χρώματα; Το ότι, αφού διατηρείς τη γενική μετά το _μέχρι_, γιατί να μη διατηρήσεις και το μακρό _ω_ μετά το βραχύ _ε_; Δεν ξέρω ποιο λόγο να διαλέξω, αλλά το _μέχρι νεοτέρας_ μού θυμίζει μυθικά υβρίδια.


----------



## sarant (Dec 25, 2013)

Με τη λογική του απολιθώματος όμως θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε και το "σταγών εν τω ωκεανώ" με περισπωμένες και υπογεγραμμένες, όμοια και το "εν πάση περιπτώσει" με υπογεγραμμένη. Άλλωστε, η γενική του "μέχρι" δεν είναι αναποσπαστα δεμένη με την καθαρεύουσα -αλλιώς δεν θα λέγαμε "μέχρι σκασμού" ή "μέχρι μαλακίας". Ακόμα όμως κι όταν χρησιμοποιεί μια απολιθωμένη έκφραση, η νέα ελληνική δεν ξέρει μακρά και βραχέα -είναι πολύ βασική αυτή η αρχή. Δηλαδή, προφανώς διαφωνούμε, και προφανώς χωράει μπόλικος υποκειμενισμός, αλλά το "μέχρι νεοτέρας" το βρίσκω απόλυτα φυσιολογικό, υποχρεωτικό θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Πάντως, όταν παίρνουμε ένα παλιό κείμενο και το μεταφέρουμε στα δικά μας, για απλοποίηση τού αφαιρούμε τις περισπωμένες και τις υπογεγραμμένες, αλλά δεν του αλλάζουμε τις ορθογραφίες. Στην περίπτωση τού _μέχρι_ με γενική, η ίδια η σύνταξη είναι ένα χρήσιμο απολίθωμα που χρησιμοποιούμε με περιορισμούς. Και τέλος η _νεοτέρα_ είναι σχεδόν απολίθωμα. Το ερώτημα καταλήγει στο αν αυτό το απολίθωμα θα έπρεπε να είναι _νεωτέρα_. 


Το Λεξισκόπιο αγνοεί αυτή τη λόγια μορφή, η Lexigram έχει μόνο τη _νεωτέρα_ και το ΛΚΝ μόνο το _μέχρι νεοτέρας_. Ε, αν όλοι αυτοί έχουν τόσο διαφορετικές απόψεις, νομίζω ότι μπορούμε κι εμείς οι δυο να έχουμε δύο απόψεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2013)

Από την άλλη, σκέφτομαι ότι σε ένα σημερινό κείμενο, αν κάποιος έγραφε κάτι άλλο λόγιο, π.χ. _η σημαντικοτέρα νίκη_, θα περίμενα να χρησιμοποιήσει την κατάληξη της δημοτικής, όπως έχουν κάνει αυτοί εδώ:
https://www.google.com/search?q="η+"σημαντικοτέρα""

Όπως βλέπεις, συνονόματε, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να έχω δύο απόψεις από μόνος μου.


----------



## cougr (Dec 25, 2013)

Η φράση, για παράδειγμα,_ μέχρι περαιτέρω διαταγής_ είναι σωστά συνταγμένη ή πρόκειται κι αυτή για ασυνταξία;


----------



## sarant (Dec 26, 2013)

nickel said:


> Όπως βλέπεις, συνονόματε, δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να έχω δύο απόψεις από μόνος μου.



Καλό!


----------



## nickel (Dec 26, 2013)

cougr said:


> Η φράση, για παράδειγμα,_ μέχρι περαιτέρω διαταγής_ είναι σωστά συνταγμένη ή πρόκειται κι αυτή για ασυνταξία;


Δεν με ξετρελαίνει σαν σύμφραση, σαν collocation, θα προτιμούσα οπωσδήποτε το καθιερωμένο, αλλά δεν θα με ξένιζε το «περιμένουμε περαιτέρω διαταγές».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 26, 2013)

Υπάρχει και μια μικρή σημασιακή διαφορά μεταξύ νεωτέρας και περαιτέρω διαταγής: Η δεύτερη είναι κατά κανόνα επεξηγηματική (δηλ. αναλύει ή προσθέτει πληροφορίες), ενώ η πρώτη είναι κατά κανόνα αναιρετική ή ακυρωτική (ενν. της κατάστασης που ισχύει «μέχρι νεωτέρας»).


----------



## cougr (Dec 26, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ αμφότερους!


----------



## Earion (Dec 27, 2013)

Σημείωση για περαιτέρω προβληματισμό: να ακολουθούν τα απολιθώματα τη σημερινή ορθογραφία ή όχι; Αν ναι, υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις; Πότε και σε ποιο βαθμό;

Για ξεκίνημα: Απαντήστε αυθόρμητα (επιμένω, αυθόρμητα, μην ξεγελάσει τον εαυτό σας) στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:


διαγωγή κοσμιοτάτη ή διαγωγή κοσμιωτάτη;
βασιλικότερος του βασιλέως η βασιλικώτερος του βασιλέως;

Εγώ ψηφίζω τα πρώτα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2013)

Τα πρώτα, φυσικά. Αλλοιώς είνε ωσάν ταξείδι στον χρόνο...


----------



## Zazula (Dec 27, 2013)

Άντε να δούμε πόσο ακόμη θα μας αναστατώνει το _νεωτερ_-...


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...n-εκσυγχρονισμός&p=62412&viewfull=1#post62412
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μπύρα-Κορώνα!&p=202999&viewfull=1#post202999


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2013)

Earion said:


> Σημείωση για περαιτέρω προβληματισμό: να ακολουθούν τα απολιθώματα τη σημερινή ορθογραφία ή όχι; Αν ναι, υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις; Πότε και σε ποιο βαθμό;



Καλές είναι οι ερωτήσεις. Μένει η απορία γιατί το ΛΝΕΓ κρατάει το -_ω_- μόνο στο απολίθωμα, το _μέχρι νεωτέρας_, δίπλα σε _νεότερος_. (Βέβαια, το ΛΝΕΓ διατηρεί και τα _νεωτερισμοί_, _νεωτερικότητα_.) Κάποια ορθογραφικά απολιθώματα είναι απαραίτητα. Π.χ. η απώλεια είναι πια _βαριά_, αλλά ο τόνος παραμένει _βαρεία_. Πόσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις να 'χουμε;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 27, 2013)

Earion said:


> Σημείωση για περαιτέρω προβληματισμό: να ακολουθούν τα απολιθώματα τη σημερινή ορθογραφία ή όχι; Αν ναι, υπό ποιες προϋποθέσεις; Πότε και σε ποιο βαθμό;
> 
> Για ξεκίνημα: Απαντήστε αυθόρμητα (επιμένω, αυθόρμητα, μην ξεγελάσει τον εαυτό σας) στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
> 
> ...


Προφανώς έχεις δίκιο, αλλά το _μέχρι νεωτέρας_ είναι και συντακτικό απολίθωμα, όχι μόνο ορθογραφικό. Γι' αυτό είναι πρόβλημα το να αλλάξεις την ορθογραφία κρατώντας τη γραμματική.


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Άντε να δούμε πόσο ακόμη θα μας αναστατώνει το νεωτερ-...
> 
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...n-εκσυγχρονισμός&p=62412&viewfull=1#post62412
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μπύρα-Κορώνα!&p=202999&viewfull=1#post202999



Καλημερίζω και δευτερώνω (συν δύο, επί δύο), παρασκευιάτικα:

Τα νεώτερα & η ορθογραφία

Σύγχρονη Ιστορία ή Νεότερη Ιστορία;


Όχι πγια άλλα ξύδια! Ξίνισαν και ξενίζουν.


----------

